# The New Kid ~ Denial (Nelson)



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Time to begin a whole new chapter with this little guy. 

Introducing “Nile” - Denial vom Feuergarten (V Carma vom Oz Haus IPO3 FH CD CGC KKL x V Pepper von Kap Karthago IPO3 KKL). 

He joined his half sister (who is 4), my dignified and opinionated senior GSD (10.5), the duck mafia, and the rest of my animal circus over the weekend. I’m so excited, it’s been a while since I had a puppy of my own and it feels like the possibilities are endless. 

Photos by my friend GypsyGhost ~


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations! What a beautiful pup and photographs!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!!!


CUTENESS overload!!!! :wub:
Moms


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Adorable!!! I've been following this litter on FB. Looks like a super one! My Pepper son is starting to really show some gumption at 6.5 months lol

I also love the name you picked  Enjoy, and many happy years!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice. He should be a lot of fun. Shari Lewis may not think so, but I do. Lol.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! What a gorgeous and feisty looking guy. LOL. Love the registered and call names too. _Very _clever!


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Nice! Carma's last litter? Enjoy him, he looks great.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm so excited.... giddy. :grin2:



CometDog said:


> Adorable!!! I've been following this litter on FB. Looks like a super one! My Pepper son is starting to really show some gumption at 6.5 months lol
> 
> I also love the name you picked  Enjoy, and many happy years!


Very cool. I'm so curious to see how he grows up. The entire litter is bold, people-y, and the right kind of wild. You should post some updated pics of your boy. 



Steve Strom said:


> Nice. He should be a lot of fun. Shari Lewis may not think so, but I do. Lol.


She most certainly would not LOL. Lambchop multi-tasks as both sparring partner and snuggle victim... 



Saco said:


> Nice! Carma's last litter? Enjoy him, he looks great.


Yep! I'm unashamedly in love with my female Ayla from her first litter. She's the one I've posted about over the years in herding, agility, nosework, etc. Now I'm lucky enough to have bookends with the addition of this little guy, whoever he may turn into. :wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations, you will definitely have some fun with this little guy!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

WIBackpacker said:


> Thanks guys. I'm so excited.... giddy. :grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool. I'm so curious to see how he grows up. The entire litter is bold, people-y, and the right kind of wild. You should post some updated pics of your boy.


If you want a peek I did one here 2 weeks ago. My friend has his previous breeding A litter, and a litter mate of Blitzen's B litter. We have a peck of Pepper puppies lol

https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...f/757301-blitzen-vom-haus-ukres-6-months.html


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A great name he is way way to cute. Congrats!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Congratulations! A new puppy is so exciting. He is adorable (of course) and we all look forward to many more updates


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

15 weeks yesterday. 

Basic house manners came together fast, he has a mat (place) command from about 10 feet away and we're stretching it out now. Starting to learn to automatically sit/down and wait at doors and gates. Doesn't terrorize my ducks, and calls off of them if he stops to look. He's a clever little one.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

He's gorgeous--sounds like he's got a wonderful temperment to match.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my, I missed your addition post in September. What a beautiful little boy. Congratulations, and many happy memories to come.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

So handsome and I love the intelligent focus in his expression. We need more pics and videos please!!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

5 months old today.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice photo!Looks like he's about to launch off after something.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> Looks like he's about to launch off after something.


However did you know? hahaha.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Haha!Most of us know that look


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Oh wow, what a lovely boy.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

How much does he weigh at 5 mos?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Wow! I thought he was cute as a baby. But now....just wow. Congratulations, I just love him.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh wow. He's a stunner. And looks SMART!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

He is simply gorgeous!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Nscullin said:


> How much does he weigh at 5 mos?


I haven't weighed him in a few weeks, but my best guess is he's around 50lbs or just shy. He's taller than my female (52-53lbs) but puppy-gangly.



jarn said:


> Oh wow. He's a stunner. And looks SMART!


Thanks! He is a smart little dude, he has a different personality from my others. Not sure if it's because he's the lone boy-dog in a house full of bitches, because he's just his own self, or both.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

The change between 5 and 6 months is wild... 

He loves snow and is starting to learn about odor ~ first real steps channeling his boy-brain toward something productive.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Stunning! Spectacular!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

He’s gorgeous!!


----------



## choka162 (Jan 26, 2020)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Such a handsome boy!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Coming up on his first birthday soon, which is CRAZY. 

He’s had a happy and pretty laid back childhood, albeit a bit weird with Covid and related craziness. He’s been started on sheep, and is doing basic odor searches. Traveled a ton with me over the winter. 

A fun and happy boy.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So bright eyed and happy!


----------



## IamIstiaque (Jun 3, 2020)

Congratulations! Definitely having a good time with your cutie.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

He is stunning!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Handsome young man! Cannot believe he is a year old. That's crazy.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

He is so cute💗


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Great photo


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

16 months, looking so grown up these days. “Nile” didn’t quite fit him as he grew into his personality, he is now Nelson. Which suits him.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

What a great face. Love the dark ones


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

He grew into quite the handsome boy.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Handsome fella. That stare... like icy daggers.... Predators beware.

Belated congrats to you.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

WNGD said:


> What a great face. Love the dark ones


Thanks! It’s funny to me how he suddenly darkened, he was sooooooo brown/tan as a puppy I used to call him Farmer Brown. Sable color changes are crazy.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I never realized you had dogs out of karma. That’s awesome.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Wow he is gorgeous like the name Nelson had a co worker named Nelson


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw, he's beautiful.


----------

